# 14-01-1987: faz amanhã 25 anos



## Iceberg (13 Jan 2012 às 16:25)

Não posso deixar de recordar aqui e partilhar convosco uma das efemérides que mais me marcou na minha infância.

A queda de neve generalizada a cotas baixas em todo o Minho, Douro Litoral, Galiza, e demais zonas de Portugal Continental.

Ainda vivia eu no Porto, e recordo-me da minha mãe me chamar pelas 10h00 dizendo «olha, está a nevar». E nevou no Porto cidade, como nunca mais voltou a acontecer até hoje. Nessa data não vivia em Braga, cidade onde o fenómeno foi mais intenso, cobrindo a cidade dos arcebispos de um branco homogéneo. Que o saudoso GranNevada registou em fotos e viveu com muita emoção ...

Um quarto de século depois, já voltei a ver neve em Braga por duas ocasiões, mas com aquela intensidade e abrangência geográfica o nevão de 1987 ficará para sempre na memória de todos os que o viveram.

Sempre à espera do próximo 14 de Janeiro de 1987.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2012 às 16:47)

Algumas (já celebres) fotos de Braga nesse dia.



Minho disse:


> Consegui estas três fotografias de Braga do nevão de 1987. As fotografias no verso têm indicada a data 15-01-1987 ou seja, no dia seguinte ao grande nevão...
> 
> *Bom Jesus*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

Foi um inverno histórico, tambem na Galiza. Em Santiago de Compostela a neve perdurou no solo 5 días. Nunca tal volveu a acontecer, e acho que dificilmente volverá a acontecer.

Saúdos.


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2012 às 21:02)

belo dia


----------

